
Walmart goes to the cloud to close gap with Amazon - SREinSF
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/02/14/walmart-goes-to-the-cloud-to-close-gap-with-amazon.html
======
dgritsko
> But Walmart's decision to build a network that is not reliant on a single
> third-party cloud technology provider has transformed its ability to
> understand shoppers, who now move between store, desktop, mobile and app to
> make purchases.

That's a pretty big claim, and it's basically unsubstantiated by the rest of
the article. How, exactly, does running their own infrastructure "[transform
Walmart's] ability to understand shoppers," more than just using an incumbent
cloud provider would? They cite security and the possibility of commoditizing
excess capacity as additional motivators for going in-house, but these
explanations seem incomplete to me.

